# Slingshot holiday, courtesy of Obama



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

Obama is visiting his fatherland, so tomorrow, Friday, I'm not going to work, as will be many Nairobi residents due to a total lock down of the city affecting traffic across all areas. We are all very excited to welcome our son home. We have already seen a rare spectacle of the V-22 Osprey helicopters and the "beast" convoy; very amazing!!

Now, how is this related to slingshots, you may ask?? You guessed that right; I will be shooting slingshots the whole day!
Btw, his father comes from my village..


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Man, this has got to be the best post I've ever read...

...enjoy your day off, man! Just do yourself a favour & keep mum about anything having to do witb him being "in range"...that's a visit nobody wants 

Have fun!


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Man, this has got to be the best post I've ever read...
> 
> ...enjoy your day off, man! Just do yourself a favour & keep mum about anything having to do witb him being "in range"...that's a visit nobody wants
> 
> Have fun!


Thanks man!


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Man, this has got to be the best post I've ever read...
> 
> ...enjoy your day off, man! Just do yourself a favour & keep mum about anything having to do witb him being "in range"...that's a visit nobody wants
> 
> Have fun!


Btw, I meant the father's village home not him.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Do the United States a favor and keep him !

wll


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

Wll, if I could, I would! We love this man mate!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Have fun on your day off!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

wll said:


> Do the United States a favor and keep him !
> 
> wll


im in England... But you've just said the best line I think I've read in a loooooooong time mate


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Mr-W said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > Do the United States a favor and keep him !
> ...


Amen and how


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I guess that confirms it. Nuff said? Geez. And the birth certificate? LOL Oh the joys of it. I"m ROFLMAO here. I 2nd Charles' comment..enjoy the holiday and festivities. Try to convince him to stick around. Some financial gurus claim US econ is about to ditch this Fall, Sept to Oct...perhaps Nairobi would be a more pleasant venue for the pres.


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

Perhaps persuade David Cameron to join him... Permanently 

Mr-S


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I think we could all name a loooong list of accompaniment for the pres. and foreign presidinks world wide....

Question...what do you have when you have three politicians at the bottom of the ocean?

Ans... A start.

And I found a new use for cheap scotch. As a topping for crushed ice. But I'm double sure Air Force One is stocked with plenty of Buchanan's finest, Glenn Fiddich 20 and the like. And not in minibottles.


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

Tax money at work.


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

We now appreciate how much American's love their President! They have taken over our country, literally, to protect him.


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

Joe biden is next in line. Think about it.


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

And for those who could have watched CNN news about Kenya being a terror hotbed, get it from me, this is the most peaceful nation on earth! A tourism hotbed with the most beautiful animals that you can ever see. And a happy warm people.


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

Here in England Kenya is not known for terrorism. Ive always quite wanted to go to Kenya - stunning country / wildlife and from what ive seen the people there just seem very chilled and happy.

There are "other countries" that are portrayed as terrorist hotbeds (but - how well do you trust the media anyway right!?) but at least here in England Africa isn't one of them....

Mr-S


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

Mr-W said:


> Here in England Kenya is not known for terrorism. Ive always quite wanted to go to Kenya - stunning country / wildlife and from what ive seen the people there just seem very chilled and happy.
> 
> There are "other countries" that are portrayed as terrorist hotbeds (but - how well do you trust the media anyway right!?) but at least here in England Africa isn't one of them....
> 
> Mr-S


Thank you Mr-W. Please visit when you get a chance. You will love Kenya.


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

Its on my list of places to visit. Not sure when - probably when the kids are grown. But I'll be there one day I hope 

Mr-S


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

I wish everything bad for the obamanation in our whitehouse.

please keep him there in Kenya.


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

bunnybuster said:


> I wish everything bad for the obamanation in our whitehouse.
> please keep him there in Kenya.


God will never allow anything bad to befall him! BTW, he has just landed, all Kenyans are celebrating. You may not understand this man.


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

We understand him. I hope he has a great time. China can send the bill to my grand kids.


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

I don't see there being a need for such a large disliking towards Obama. What could he have done that was so bad? Am I the only one here from the United States that doesnt dislike him? I am for the most part a republican, but I can acknowledge the validity of other's views and actions.


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

Your 15... Without sounding disrespectful - your 15!

Mr-S


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

Mr-W said:


> Your 15... Without sounding disrespectful - your 15!
> 
> Mr-S


I have learned through experience that it is mostly tone and not just the words you say that make you seem disrespectful. That is why you must be especially clear with your motive on the internet, a place where tone isnt as easily conveyed


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

I think everyone else here knew exactly what I was saying. And the fact you didn't... Says it all. Im really NOT being disrespectful or negative towards you mate, and I love the fact you outed your opinion because that takes balls. But you havnt lived. Havnt experienced life. And don't know anywhere near enough about politics and government and life to have the opinion against the others here that all seem to have the same opinion - and I would say for a good reason. Learn from your elders.... They have made thier mistakes, and earned thier scars. And have an opinion because they know what's what

Mr-S


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

I'm old. That national debt is going to be your baby one day. Good luck.


----------



## Piney Creek (Jun 18, 2015)

kenyaslinger said:


> Obama is visiting his fatherland, so tomorrow, Friday, I'm not going to work, as will be many Nairobi residents due to a total lock down of the city affecting traffic across all areas. We are all very excited to welcome our son home. We have already seen a rare spectacle of the V-22 Osprey helicopters and the "beast" convoy; very amazing!!
> 
> Now, how is this related to slingshots, you may ask?? You guessed that right; I will be shooting slingshots the whole day!
> Btw, his father comes from my village..
> ...


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

Because we want to and we can.


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

Mr-W said:


> I think everyone else here knew exactly what I was saying. And the fact you didn't... Says it all. Im really NOT being disrespectful or negative towards you mate, and I love the fact you outed your opinion because that takes balls. But you havnt lived. Havnt experienced life. And don't know anywhere near enough about politics and government and life to have the opinion against the others here that all seem to have the same opinion - and I would say for a good reason. Learn from your elders.... They have made thier mistakes, and earned thier scars. And have an opinion because they know what's what
> 
> Mr-S


"Without sounding disrespectful" I dont think you know what you're* talking about. Just because many 15 year olds seem like they are unworthy of talking about politics doesnt mean I am not worthy. I go to a school where a history class turns into a debate class within seconds. Students talk about real world problems because we are capable of doing so. I have finished high school in two years, and I will be taking college level courses for the next two years of high school. You cannot say I haven't lived when I have seen the lowest of the lows. I was born into a family that had $500 to their names. Now we are doing better than most of the world and even America. I have most likely seen more of the world than you have and thus have a deeper undertanding of peoples struggles than you do. I am not like other 15 year olds. However, I do have a certain thing in common. I stoop down to the level of people like you. People that judge without any evidence to judge with. As well as people that dont know the difference between your and you're


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

wll said:


> Do the United States a favor and keep him !
> 
> wll


AMEN!

#ROTFL


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

Mr-W said:


> I think everyone else here knew exactly what I was saying. And the fact you didn't... Says it all. Im really NOT being disrespectful or negative towards you mate, and I love the fact you outed your opinion because that takes balls. But you havnt lived. Havnt experienced life. And don't know anywhere near enough about politics and government and life to have the opinion against the others here that all seem to have the same opinion - and I would say for a good reason. Learn from your elders.... They have made thier mistakes, and earned thier scars. And have an opinion because they know what's what
> 
> Mr-S


On a side note, due to your lack of grammar, I saw your previous comment as a compliment. However, I am enjoying how this conversation has changed. I now understand why you "superior" and "more knowledgeable" adults like to argue


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

He may be there looking for FUTURE employment!...GOOD LUCK!....PHIL


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

Or free college money.


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

Mr-W said:


> Your 15... Without sounding disrespectful - your 15!
> 
> Mr-S


15 or not, Barber knows what he is talking about. Obama was voted the President of the USA, not once, but twice!


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

Tell us why you like him so much.


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

kenyaslinger said:


> Mr-W said:
> 
> 
> > Your 15... Without sounding disrespectful - your 15!
> ...


Thanks for lightening the mood. Dont edit out my misspelled name. I laughed a bit too hard at it :king:


----------



## Piney Creek (Jun 18, 2015)

Free college money is another one of those right wing myths. PC


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

kenyaslinger said:


> Mr-W said:
> 
> 
> > Your 15... Without sounding disrespectful - your 15!
> ...


Please don't even go there, that basterd has done more to ruin race relations than any president since I was born, he is destroying the American economy. This guy really hates America and all it stands for, he was elected because he is a very good speaker and because he has the news media in his pocket !!

Sorry but I'm not going sit back on this post !

wll


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

Arber said:


> I don't see there being a need for such a large disliking towards Obama. What could he have done that was so bad? Am I the only one here from the United States that doesnt dislike him? I am for the most part a republican, but I can acknowledge the validity of other's views and actions.


The first chance you get, if not sooner, take class in economics. It will expand your horizons.


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

Arber said:


> Mr-W said:
> 
> 
> > I think everyone else here knew exactly what I was saying. And the fact you didn't... Says it all. Im really NOT being disrespectful or negative towards you mate, and I love the fact you outed your opinion because that takes balls. But you havnt lived. Havnt experienced life. And don't know anywhere near enough about politics and government and life to have the opinion against the others here that all seem to have the same opinion - and I would say for a good reason. Learn from your elders.... They have made thier mistakes, and earned thier scars. And have an opinion because they know what's what
> ...


 I see your a true patriot of political debate "if you cannot match your opponent with experience and knowledge then try your best to discredit them" its midnight here in the UK on a Friday night, after severalteen beers my grammar is the last thing I care about. I think you should listen to people like wll and the many others that have the same opinion. You'll learn alot


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

Mr-W said:


> Arber said:
> 
> 
> > Mr-W said:
> ...


I dont plan on learning anything useful from people with such a bais. Also, I already match and perhaps surpass your so called "experience and knowledge", dicrediting you was just a nice addition. I always saw many people of this forum as nice people who may at times argue, but this topic is revealing how horribly informed many are. I am now somewhat ashamed to call myself a republican. The phrase old and wise seems to no longer be as valid of a phrase. There will always be men and women of an old age that are wise, it is just that old and senile seems to be far more common now. Becoming wise is something that you develop through experience, all you seem to have is borrowed ideas


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

Ofcourse you do... Have fun

Mr-S


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

I've seen a reduction of full time employees by 30% and a major increase in forced overtime where i work since Obama care. No debating that.


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

Mr-W said:


> Ofcourse you do... Have fun
> 
> Mr-S


Of course I do what? I have been having fun, havent you been having fun? Is this forfeit I smell?


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I{m surprised the moderators haven{t jumped all over this thread. Was it about slingshots...LOL


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

"I already match and perhaps surpass your so called knowledge and experience" - ofcourse you do. You have many people telling you that the current regime isn't working and you are arrogantly arguing with everyone saying that your 15years living under mummy and daddy surpasses thier life experience.

I ain't wasting my time arguing with you... But you could certainly learn a thing or two be listening to the people that have lived longer than you. There is nothing wrong with learning from the people that walked before you

Mr-S


----------



## Piney Creek (Jun 18, 2015)

I applaud Arber, he seems to be holding his own against some highly opinionated and racialy biased individuals. If you think the economic theory of Ragan and the Bushes is forward thinking don't forget the reason we have been experiencing the Great Recession. It is the looting of the American middle class by the bankers, of which the Bushes and their ilk are an integral part. Piney Creek


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

My company is very concerned about the Obama rules and regulations. If it gets to bad I will start letting employes go just to keep the business going.

We are very seriously considering having most everything made over seas to cut labor because of Obama and Obamacare and the rest of the liberal agendas, something that I have fought against for the 20 + years I have been in business......

Please keep him and have him ruin the great country of Africa like he is trying to do with America.

wll


----------



## Piney Creek (Jun 18, 2015)

Sr.Miss Alot said:


> I've seen a reduction of full time employees by 30% and a major increase in forced overtime where i work since Obama care. No debating that.


And Obama Care has caused that? I can't believe you even posted that! PC


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

Dont imagine you could.


----------



## Piney Creek (Jun 18, 2015)

Chuck Daehler said:


> I{m surprised the moderators haven{t jumped all over this thread. Was it about slingshots...LOL


Yes, and it should be kept as such. However, I won't sit quiet anymore and listen to ignorant right wing (Stuff). PC


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

Mr-W said:


> "I already match and perhaps surpass your so called knowledge and experience" - ofcourse you do. You have many people telling you that the current regime isn't working and you are arrogantly arguing with everyone saying that your 15years living under mummy and daddy surpasses thier life experience.
> 
> I ain't wasting my time arguing with you... But you could certainly learn a thing or two be listening to the people that have lived longer than you. There is nothing wrong with learning from the people that walked before you
> 
> Mr-S


What does the fact that I live with my mom and dad change anything about this. My parents arent in agreement with my republican views. The only thing I am learning from all these "wonderfully thought out" opinions is that people like to blame others for their problems. Just because others have lived longer doesnt mean they have lived it as fully. It seems like you are forfeiting to a 15 year old. What threat could a innocent, ignorant, and unexperienced 15 year old pose?


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

I'm not name calling. How has he helped you?


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

Im just talking... Your the one trying to put a win/loose spin on it. Showing your age now with your need to be recognised.

Mr-S


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

Mr-W said:


> Im just talking... Your the one trying to put a win/loose spin on it. Showing your age now with your need to be recognised.
> 
> Mr-S


Its not a matter of recognition, by telling you that you are losing or giving up, you may further the conversation. This being something that I would enjoy. This may be a subconcious thing that occurs at my age, but I just like to argue with some adults that think they are substantially more superior than those younger than themselves.


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

You have 90% of the people on this thread disagreeing with you, your own parents (who are pre programmed to support you) disagree with you, your arguing that your republican yet fighting for pro Obama and all you seem to be focussed on is beating others and not getting any kind of point across...

Your an argumentative kid, who has no life experience and doesn't seem to know where he stands within himself enough to be challenging people with alot more life experience than him. And however much I'd love to spend the next hour or so stripping away your weak layers its now nearly 2am. And the fact remains that your a child - and I'll be nice. Because you seem to not know any better, and that's what's required of me

Mr-S


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

You are 15 and your spending your Friday night arguing politics on a slingshot forum. Humm living life to the fullest.


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

Mr-W said:


> You have 90% of the people on this thread disagreeing with you, your own parents (who are pre programmed to support you) disagree with you, your arguing that your republican yet fighting for pro Obama and all you seem to be focussed on is beating others and not getting any kind of point across...
> 
> Your an argumentative kid, who has no life experience and doesn't seem to know where he stands within himself enough to be challenging people with alot more life experience than him. And however much I'd love to spend the next hour or so stripping away your weak layers its now nearly 2am. And the fact remains that your a child - and I'll be nice. Because you seem to not know any better, and that's what's required of me
> 
> Mr-S


I never said I was for Obama, I just see all this bashing on him as unecessary. He isnt to blame for all the problems we have. We all are to blame for our own problems. It isnt the doing of one man that has brought us to this, it is our collective wrong choices that have brought us to this. I know I am a republican, Im just one that respects a democrats views and actions. It seems all you are clinging to is that I am 15. Even if I havent lived as long as you did, I have lived long enough to have an opinion. Also, does anyone see this guy peeling away at any layers? I could swear my epidermis is still on me. Stripping away at my layers implies that you have dug deep into me and have revealed something about me. What is it that you have revealed?


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

Sr.Miss Alot said:


> You are 15 and your spending your Friday night arguing politics on a slingshot forum. Humm living life to the fullest.


You are who knows how old and you are spending your afternoon talikng to some kid. How pathetic of you. Also, Im on vacation and it is 3 am where I am at right now. My friday was probably far better than the one you had.

That being said, good night


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

Im old. Bad liver. Tell me about your Friday.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

This kids alright...

...regardless where he falls now politically, I'm glad to see such fire (& articulation) in such a young belly; gives me real "hope" for the future that none of these bullshít politicians from EITHER party could ever muster outside of a campaign slogan.

Stay on the level, Arber


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Stay on the level, Arber


That's an unusual turn of phrase, you're not a member of a particular civic service group by any chance?


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

Arber said:


> kenyaslinger said:
> 
> 
> > Mr-W said:
> ...


Sorry buddy, spell checker issues.


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

Arber said:


> Mr-W said:
> 
> 
> > You have 90% of the people on this thread disagreeing with you, your own parents (who are pre programmed to support you) disagree with you, your arguing that your republican yet fighting for pro Obama and all you seem to be focussed on is beating others and not getting any kind of point across...
> ...


I agree with Arber. ...and then there is having experience vs the right experience. We all have the right to an opinion, young or old.


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

Tentacle Toast said:


> This kids alright...
> 
> ...regardless where he falls now politically, I'm glad to see such fire (& articulation) in such a young belly; gives me real "hope" for the future that none of these bullshít politicians from EITHER party could ever muster outside of a campaign slogan.
> 
> Stay on the level, Arber


He is a level headed young man. America has a great future if you have more of his kind. In my country politicians often divide the youth on tribal lines , for their own benefit. It is very rare to find such a young a man standing up on his own, and with very good opinions.


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

You could tell us why you like him so much. Maybe I missed something these last six years.


----------



## Piney Creek (Jun 18, 2015)

Sr.Miss Alot said:


> You could tell us why you like him so much. Maybe I missed something these last six years.


Your name says it all. Regards Piney Creek


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

First, he is a good human being, until proven otherwise, therefore I like him, just the way I like any other good person. But more important, the man is an inspiration for me and others. Full of vision, purpose, depth.....facing everything stacked up against him head on.......beating all the odds..!!! Obama is the son every parent would want to have! And then, for us in Kenya, he is our son.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

What, are you joking !

First, *he is a good human being*, until proven otherwise, therefore I like him, just the way I like any other good person. But more important, the man is an inspiration for me and others. Full of vision, purpose, depth.....facing everything stacked up against him head on.......beating all the odds..!!! *Obama is the son every parent would want to have!* And then, for us in Kenya, he is our son.

If he is your son ... Please, Please keep him.

And as far as the two statements of yours that I underlined ..... are you serious !

wll


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

wll said:


> What, are you joking !
> 
> First, *he is a good human being*, until proven otherwise, therefore I like him, just the way I like any other good person. But more important, the man is an inspiration for me and others. Full of vision, purpose, depth.....facing everything stacked up against him head on.......beating all the odds..!!! *Obama is the son every parent would want to have!* And then, for us in Kenya, he is our son.
> 
> ...


wll, I can't see any underlined statements


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

Fair enough kenyaslinger, i voted for him the first go around, being a teamster for 23 years I was led to believe he would be good for the country. I don't see it. I ask a lot of people the same question and get pretty much the same answer.


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

Mr-W said:


> "I already match and perhaps surpass your so called knowledge and experience" - ofcourse you do. You have many people telling you that the current regime isn't working and you are arrogantly arguing with everyone saying that your 15years living under mummy and daddy surpasses thier life experience.


That reminds me of the Victory Parade they held. People were lined up along the streets to watch. In the crowd was a mother who recognized her son and got all excited and began yanking on the man's arm next to her yelling "That's my son, that's my son. And look everybody is out of step but him".


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

I heard Obama bought and sold clone SPS's. So he's OK in my book.

I'm curious, do all that don't like him think that this country is the realization of his dream? Or is it possible that he in good faith tried to lead this country in a positive direction and came up short in your eyes?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

This is no longer about slingshots, so it's going to General Off-Topic.

Here's a heads up for everyone. We mods don't enjoy refereeing political discussions, and we have a lot of leeway on what goes and what doesn't. So keep the following rule in mind.

"*POLITICS, RACE, GENDER, AND SEXUAL ORIENTATION*

Discussion of these topics is acceptable when people remain civil. Everyone knows discussion of these topics requires respect for the sensitivities of others. Insulting members on the basis of political belief, sex, race, sexual orientation, or religion will draw immediate censure. This also applies to jokes on these subjects that could be found offensive. Frequent violations of this rule can lead to time-out or banning. This rule is liberally interpreted by the moderators, so be careful."


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

I heard that he fought for the working man. He took my money and my fellow brothers and sisters to get elected. Then his wife flew in to promote the opening of a new Walmart. You could hear a pin drop at the union hall that day.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

OK, just read the last 2 pages. Rather than castigate those who have descended into personal attack, let's just put this discussion to bed.


----------

